

Don't Kill Math - argimenes
http://www.evanmiller.org/dont-kill-math.html
Fascinating discussion by Evan Miller on the benefits of analysis over simulation ...
======
001sky
_A reactive document is one in which “The reader can play with the premise and
assumptions of various claims, and see the consequences update immediately.”
As an example, there is a paragraph describing the number of state parks that
must be shut down in California assuming that a certain tax is levied; as the
reader changes the size and structure of the tax according to his whim, the
stated number of parks to be shuttered changes in concert_

\-- Anyone else think this sounds completely reasonable?

------
tel
I love this and agree whole-heartedly. Bret clearly is on to something
incredible in his visualization methodology, but I can only ever view it as
complimentary. Combinatorial/simulation-based thinking is an incredible tool
in my regular toolbelt, but having only it would be like walking with just one
leg. Feasible with nice crutches, but unnecessarily challenging.

